# eMac: Apple censors messages on discussion boards!



## fivealex (Sep 25, 2002)

eMac monitor: the following message was removed from Apple today relating to my bunk eMac monitor:

Debby, you must live in the United States? 

In Canada I've complained, and complained, and complained... 

I live in Thunder Bay, On. with no Apple service...Apple wants ME to make arrangements with a service center 8 hours away...wants me to SHIP IT...wants me to PAY for shipping both ways, etc. 

No refund, no exchange for a new one, and no one is coming onsite for me. 

Apple sold me a lemon, and this is how they help me. 

I better go now and make some lemonade, 

Alex.

I was responding to another's discussion post which read:

I was having problems with apple, and I have the applecare plan, but they were giving me the runaround until after 5 calls (3 me, and 2 my boyfriend), who convinced them that since I had such a new computer (2 months old), that I shouldn't have to be responsible for the cost of shipping/handling or having to go to the apple authorized dealer (over 90 miles away).....he's coming to my home to repair my computer. I have a freaky screen that distorts, and as I write this it is distorted. I have bans horizontally and my screen looks like someone has a magnet up to it warping it in.....so COMPLAIN, COMPLAIN...by the way, you are not the only case, just read the other discussion complaints with monitors distorting. 
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Bring back the car example, if you have a new car, and there is a warranty repair to be done. A garage will not send someone to pick up your car, fix it and then get them to drive it back. You have to bring it to the retailer... same goes for Apple..<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

But, there's usually a garage just a few minutes away, not like this:

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Apple wants ME to make arrangements with a service center 8 hours away...wants me to SHIP IT...wants me to PAY for shipping both ways, etc.<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

That's a lot different! Under a warranty, if the car was undrivable, I'm sure they would pay for the cost of a tow truck.

A personal example: we took in the truck to get some work done on the transmission. The work was completed, and we took the truck back home. But I guess they didn't fix it completely right, as the problem reappeared the next day. Since we felt the problem may have been too severe to drive to the shop, and the service tehnician said that the minor adjustment should be easy enough to make, the technician came to our place and made the necessary adjustments. Everything was fine after that.

I know that story isn't totally related, but I think that if Apple should pay for the shipping costs as there is no repair centre in Alex's town. I hope Apple doesn't treat me like this when I need a repair, as the closest repair centre is about 7 or 8 hours away.

James


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Sorry, if it is a documented problem i would expect Apple to send a courier box to me to send it to them in so they can fix it. I hate to make the comparison, but if you have a major hardware problem with a compaq laptop, they will courier it to a depot, fix it and have it back to as soon as possible.
One of my customers had to have his power management board replaced in his presario when he was on the road in Louisiana. Compaq picked it up from his hotel, took it all the way to montreal, fixed it and had it back to his hotel door in two days, and that wasnt even a documented problem for his model.
If the eMac is having problems (our display model at work is starting to display symptoms) then Apple should be fixing it _with no cost to the customer_, and that includes shipping.

--PB


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

I think you should expect Apple to pay for shipping on a Mac still under warranty. This is a shabby way to treat customers who have paid a premium to buy a new Mac. I like Macs but I alway buy used. I have heard too many horror stories like this from people who have been treated so poorly by Apple. 
I had a very good experience with IBM when I bought a refurbished 20" monitor in Toronto from a discount retailer. The monitor crapped out after 2 weeks and I figured I was out of luck. I called IBM and told them the monitor had died. They asked me for the serial number and they confirmed it was a refurbished unit and had a 6 month warranty. They sent a replacement unit to my home first. I was then able to use the shipping container to return my original monitor. All the shipping costs were covered by IBM. Considering the low price I paid for this monitor I was extremely impressed by the professional and considerate way that IBM dealt with the warranty claim. There is no question that I would be happy to buy more IBM products. Two years later that replacement monitor is still in daily use hooked up to my 9600.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

[off topic, a little]
Rob, do you have an Apple Authorized Dealer in Windsor?
Are they Authorized to do repairs?
[Thank you for your time]


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

Heart,

I don't think there are any authorized dealers in Windsor. The closest ones that I'm aware of are in London. (CompUSA in the Detroit area supports Mac stuff but it would be a real hassle to bring stuff across the border for repairs)


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I don't see any problems with Apple censoring their forums. It is, after all, their forums. There are many, many other uncensored Mac forums and many news sites. 

As for getting something fixed, I don't know why people go to Apple. Go to an AASP. I've never had a problem with an AASP, whether its, Quanta, Computers 2000, or CompuCentre. They love fixing things. After all, they get well payed by Apple. Apple isn't the best when it comes to customer service.

I think I've called Apple only twice, in my 9 years as a Mac user. Yet I've seen an AASP at least 5 or 6 times.


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Kosh:
*As for getting something fixed, I don't know why people go to Apple. Go to an AASP. I've never had a problem with an AASP, whether its, Quanta, Computers 2000, or CompuCentre. They love fixing things. After all, they get well payed by Apple. Apple isn't the best when it comes to customer service.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Apple doesn't pay them. they get support through Apple, and direct shipping (if they are an Apple Authorzed Service Provider) of parts but they aren't on a payroll.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Fwiw, when the mobo went on my Ti550 after a few months, I called Apple Canada, they immediately dispatched a courier box and voucher for return shipping. The whole thing was done with no cost to me. This is exactly what I expected based on previous reports I'd read

I would keep asking to have the call escalated (patiently and politely I would suggest) until you get someone who will agree to take care of this.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>I called Apple Canada, they immediately dispatched a courier box and voucher for return shipping. The whole thing was done with no cost to me. This is exactly what I expected based on previous reports I'd read<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hello,

This is the service I would expect from Apple, too, especially if there is no Apple Authorized Service Provide in your community. I wouldn't have bought a Mac if I though I thought there would be a lot of extra costs to have them fix it. I read a lot of posts about Apple service and I was under the impression that they would send a courier box and pay for all the shipping that was needed to get the machine repaired. I still hope this will be the case when (if) I send in my iBook to get some work done on it.

James


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Having dealt with Apple service a lot in my job, I can say thee absolute method is to squeak the wheel.... but the absolute key is to be firm, *but polite*. 

Speaking to anyone with an attitude will put their dander up and you won't get any where. 

I'm the same way in my work... If someone comes to me and politely explains their predicament and requests a reasonable solution, my heart bleeds for them and I will many times "bend the rules". If someone else comes is barking demands and talking rude and puts my back to the wall... I'm more than likely going to ask myself if I really want to help this person or go the extra mile. 

Ps. I can totally understand you're frustration. Just giving you a tip that being firm but polite will get you places. Especially if this incident is gong to cause you to recomend to your friends and family *not* to buy an Apple product.... if you know what I mean.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Mr. Mayor Can we firmly but politely ask for a Canadian Kitchen forum or switch News to to it


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

ohhhh I forgot.......squeak...squeak..  ....and yes you are right getting the person "onside" your problem is critical.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I wish to second MacDoc's motion (request?).

Mr. Mayor _sir_....can we please have a Canadian Kitchen Forum? We really do NEED a place to discuss subjects which are not directly Mac-related, but which might very well affect our ability to buy and use Macs (bit of a stretch, I know...but I'm still being polite, at least)  

I am actually considering not recommending any new friends join ehMac _UNTIL_ we get a new Canadian Kitchen Forum  and I have several dozen potential new neighbor/full citizens waiting in the wings who will sign up as soon as there is a new Kitchen Forum available (REALLY hard sell here and I'm sure the Mayor's bulls**t detector is ringing off the wall at this point)

Is it a matter of money? I'm ready to cough up some cash to help out if necessary.

Squeak...squeak...squeak...
Let me know.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> I'm ready to cough up some cash to help out if necessary.
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Um...hello!?! Didn't we just do a pledge drive not long ago? Whatever happened to that? We never did get confirmation from his high-and-mighty-mayorness about whether he needed the cash.

Just curious.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

"I am actually considering not recommending any new friends join ehMac UNTIL we get a new Canadian Kitchen Forum"

my goodness  a moral mugging. 

Macdoc is still faithfully sending in new members but would really like some movie & music video recommendations, to debate the Iraq situation..............well you know a bit of a break from an entirely too Mac centric universe this month ( too many sales and staff off sick  )


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I think I have next Monday off.. .will try to setup then! Will address the pledge thing too. 

- ehMax


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Yeah, that _was_ a bit over the top, MacDoc.









But I'm really trying to get his attention here....and I think that we need a new forum for just exactly the reasons that you mention above.

(...say, mabe this will work...)

Mr. Mayor, sir....I will paste an "Intel Inside" sticker on my Pismo and post a photo of it all over the net. 

(now _THAT_ oughta get a reaction from Hizzoner)


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Well THAT worked! I guess he was replying about the same time I started to peel the backing off that Intel sticker I bought at the trick and joke shop.  

Looking forward to it ehMax! Let us all know if we can assist in any way.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Given the original topic of this thread...thought you all might give a hoot about this:

As reported by MacWorld UK.
Apple has admitted that there is a problem with "a small number" of its eMacs. 

Apple’s KnowledgeBase technical issues database describes the problem as "a popping sound followed by a visible flash” inside the iMac's case that prevents its operation. 

The problem occurs after the power button is pressed. The eMac was originally developed for schools but was later also offered for sale to consumers. 

Apple is advising that owners of eMacs suffering from this problem should use an Apple-authorized service provider to remedy it.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Macnutt I think we should be mice and squeak after every ehMax post too bad we don't have a mouse smiley we could label "squeak" instead of eek. Hmmm maybe sq


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Sounds good MacDoc! I honestly think that we've gotten his attention and he will be devoting some of his limited spare time to setting up the new forum.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> Mr. Mayor Can we firmly but politely ask for a Canadian Kitchen forum or switch News to to it


i'd like to throw in my vote for a canadian kitchen forum too!



> I think I have next Monday off.. .will try to setup then! Will address the pledge thing too.
> 
> - ehMax


wow! i'm jealous. i wish i had next monday off!! 

(sorry, everybody else is doing it - i couldn't resist. this one of the oldest posts i could find, dredge up, and add some pointless remark to.)


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

TroutMaskReplica said:


> (sorry, everybody else is doing it - i couldn't resist. this one of the oldest posts i could find, dredge up, and add some pointless remark to.)


Why even bother?


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)




----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I recommend a 3 day ban for anyone who bumps a thread over a year old for the hell of it.

Or, use vB to lock all such threads. Anyone who absolutely has to reference one can start a new thread with a link.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

HowEver said:


> I recommend a 3 day ban for anyone who bumps a thread over a year old for the hell of it.
> 
> Or, use vB to lock all such threads. Anyone who absolutely has to reference one can start a new thread with a link.


And what about those who contribute?


----------



## jmlachance (Nov 6, 2005)

Heart said:


> [off topic, a little]
> Rob, do you have an Apple Authorized Dealer in Windsor?
> Are they Authorized to do repairs?
> 
> ...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Now all we need is a time machine...

And MannyP: for those who contribute, I suggest a 3 day ban, transpiring in 2002.


----------

